# Fimming VS Normal



## Sparda (Sep 26, 2011)

We currently have five White Widows at week 6-7 of flowering and just before flowering due to reading Time4Plan-B's thread in which fimming was mentioned, we decided to see the difference between the two for ourselves.

So we went with fimming three out of the five and then left the other two as normal and to be honest they have all turned out pretty damn good.

Picture one is one of the two which was left as normal.
Picture two is one of the three which was fimmed.
Picture three is all of them together, the two at the front are the normal two and the three at the back are the ones which were fimmed.

They have been through a lot of stress and were quite badly stretched due to things happening which was out of our control but they have really pulled through and have produced some really nice buds so I thought I would share


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 26, 2011)

Great looking buds!  Looks as if you are in for a real treat.


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 26, 2011)

They all look great Sparda!!!


----------



## Lemon Jack (Sep 26, 2011)

Ya there definitely lookin tasty   Good job sparda


----------



## Sparda (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks all! I can't wait for it to be done and take that first hit, it's been years since I've smoked White Widow haha.

:48:


----------



## Lemon Jack (Sep 26, 2011)

Me too it was the first bud I ever smoked  I was in the middle of growing some on my second grow back like 3 years ago when I had to move and give up growin for a while.  I just recently started back a couple months ago and found 4 widow beans but none would germ just too old i suppose. Anywho  good job it wont be long


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 26, 2011)

Very nice job indeed:aok:


hope ya dont mind this pic added to your thread..it shows how too fim..thanks for shareing...



take care and be safe


----------



## Sparda (Sep 26, 2011)

I don't mind at all, its a shame the pic is small would have liked to have seen the full size pic. Do you have it? 



			
				Lemon Jack said:
			
		

> Me too it was the first bud I ever smoked I was in the middle of growing some on my second grow back like 3 years ago when I had to move and give up growin for a while. I just recently started back a couple months ago and found 4 widow beans but none would germ just too old i suppose. Anywho good job it wont be long



Welcome back to the world of growing then  sorry to hear that your beans didn't pop. I only started back in April and I'm totally addicted to it lol.


Would also like to see anyone elses pictures of plants they have topped or fimmed, or if you've done it before what did you think about it, do you feel it's worthwhile to do? 

Once we harvest we're going to weigh them in one at a time to see the over all difference.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 26, 2011)

Hey those look real good. I have been doing fimming on all of my plants for the last few grows. I initially started out topping to create the double top cola but then I read that fimming creates multiple top colas. I honestly don't know which one is better at producing more bud "poundage". But I do like the way it causes multiple top colas.

From the look of yours, it may not yeild any more than the one that isn't fimmed but I can see how the nonfimed looks like a christmas tree and the fimmed has the buds more spread out. They may still grow further and develop more while the single top may not develop any more, but just ripen from this point. It will definitely be interesting to see the final results from this.

Good job on them :icon_smile: 

PS. If you look at my latest crop pics(in the grow journal in my signature) that were just before harvesting, you can see the multiple tops that came from fimming. Unfortunately, I also had to do some midflower supercropping because they were growing into the lights. They did ok with it as I tried to not stress them too much, but I definitely don't recommend doing midflower HST tactics because of the possibility of hermie.


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Sep 26, 2011)

Looking better than mine Sparda id err on the side of the fimmed ones yeilding more than unfimmed and also less chance of budrot due to the smaller sized buds/colas.
Yeh 4u2 whats the point of posting a pic that dont bigger when ya click it.
Lol
Only jesting with ya 4u2.
All in all Sparda...........

'YOU DID REAL GOOD DUDE'

T4


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 27, 2011)

Hmmm..I see that...sorry Guys/Gals...I saved it and open in Paint:aok:  

maybe that will help


*Time4PlanB*..
:hitchair:


----------



## bho_expertz (Sep 27, 2011)




----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks *bho*...:48:


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Sep 27, 2011)

Thats much better cheers bho.
T4


----------



## Sparda (Sep 27, 2011)

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> Hey those look real good. I have been doing fimming on all of my plants for the last few grows. I initially started out topping to create the double top cola but then I read that fimming creates multiple top colas. I honestly don't know which one is better at producing more bud "poundage". But I do like the way it causes multiple top colas.
> 
> From the look of yours, it may not yeild any more than the one that isn't fimmed but I can see how the nonfimed looks like a christmas tree and the fimmed has the buds more spread out. They may still grow further and develop more while the single top may not develop any more, but just ripen from this point. It will definitely be interesting to see the final results from this.
> 
> ...




Topping was the first thing that I looked into before I read T4's thread and fimming was mentioned then I looked into that and we decided to give it a try. I like the way it has multiple top colas I think it looks cool. 

Haha yeah it does look like a christmas tree, if growing was legal here I think I'd actually have a marijuana plant as a christmas tree I'd try and time it so that it can be harvested on christmas day, that would turn the tree into a great present  lol.

Just checked out your GJ View attachment 175308
 looks very nice indeed  sorry to hear about the problems you had though forcing you to HST midflower.




			
				Time4Plan-B said:
			
		

> Looking better than mine Sparda id err on the side of  the fimmed ones yeilding more than unfimmed and also less chance of  budrot due to the smaller sized buds/colas.
> Yeh 4u2 whats the point of posting a pic that dont bigger when ya click it.
> Lol
> Only jesting with ya 4u2.
> ...



I'm not too sure of that one T4 yours looked really nice and plus I wouldn't have done mine if it wasn't for you mentioning it in your thread  lol. I hear you about the less chance of budrot that's something I hope I don't have to deal with anytime soon if ever at all lol. Thanks mate, appreciate it 



Thanks BHO, that's a good picture to show how to do it.


----------

